# 2 Mal Left 4 Dead 2 + eine rapidshare Prepaidkarte 1 Monat Premium



## hubeertus (14. September 2010)

Hallo,

habe hier noch meinen letzten l4d2 key von der gamescom 2010.

Auf diesem Key ist einmal l4d2 , wie mann es kennt; und einmal zum verschenken an einen Freund!

Sie erhalten praktisch 2 mal l4d2 + eine rapidshare Prepaidkarte 1 Monat premium.

Preis: Für 30 Euro.
Kontakt : spranglong44@hulapla.de


----------



## mkay87 (14. September 2010)

*AW: 2 Mal Left 4 Dead 2*

Key geschenkt bekommen und dann für 30€ verkaufen tzzzz. Zumal es die extrem geschnittene deutsche Version ist. Schäm dich (und sich dafür auch noch hier anzumelden)


----------



## hubeertus (14. September 2010)

*AW: 2 Mal Left 4 Dead 2*

ja was soll ich dazu sagen?
Soll ich den key verschenken ?
Zu deutsch und geschnitten: im internet findet man beim ersten Googletreffer Möglichkeiten, die de version uncut zu machen.
Preis ist Verhandlungssache und 30 das Maximum.


----------



## mkay87 (14. September 2010)

*AW: 2 Mal Left 4 Dead 2*

So sehr wie das geschnitten ist kannst du das mit keinem uncut Patch wieder uncut machen


----------



## hubeertus (14. September 2010)

*AW: 2 Mal Left 4 Dead 2*

soll ich dir ein video machen?
Bei mir bleiben alle körper (und Gliedmaßen) liegen,
Polygon blut spritzt und Köpfe Platzen.
mkay 87 was bist du bloss für einer, nur am flamen tztztztz....


----------

